# Advice and constructive critiscism please! (Night shots)



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

First time Ive taken night time pics with my current camera was last week at a Cliosport meet.

Would really like peoples thoughts on the quality of the pics and any advice is more than welcome!

















































































































































Many thanks

John


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

theres a few crackin pics

:doublesho alot of fly guts on the seat


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks mate. Yeah he had just driven from Aberdeen to Glasgow so its fair enough!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking really good, the light seems to be pretty spot on as most night shots are really dark but your's are good.

Only advice is to maybe make the shutter speed a bit faster to avoid blurring.

I was going to pop along to this meet as i seen it on Cliosport but i totally forgot about it, nice selection of cars!


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Ok thanks mate. They were all either 2.5 or 3.2 second exposures with an ISO of 80. Also 2 second self timer and a tripod obviously!

Yeah there was, by the time we took photos a stickered up v6 and a black r27 had left


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

You seem to have it sorted mate :thumb:


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

MSJ said:


> You seem to have it sorted mate :thumb:


Aw shucks!! But seriously thanks


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Djw John said:


> Ok thanks mate. They were all either 2.5 or 3.2 second exposures with an ISO of 80. Also 2 second self timer and a tripod obviously!
> 
> Yeah there was, by the time we took photos a stickered up v6 and a black r27 had left


Ramp your ISO up and you will be able to drop your shutter speed down - depending on the camera the ISO at 800 should still produce decent qual pics without too much noise on them.

Nice shots though bud :thumb:


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Thats the kind of advice Im looking for! Cheers bud


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

IMO: Drop your iso to as low as possible, and set the shutter to as long as it will go. Also, set your f stop to f8. Upping your ISO gives you a faster shutter speed which you don't want or need when doing night shots.


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

What model camera is it.

Dave


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Its just a canon IXUS 60, 6 megapixel, 3 x zoom point and shoot. DSLR when the megane sells!


----------



## molydood (Sep 1, 2006)

a bit late, but custom white balance would finish those off nicely, not a fan of the sodium light tone personally
or sort it post production in photoshop etc
good pics though


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

molydood said:


> a bit late, but custom white balance would finish those off nicely, not a fan of the sodium light tone personally
> or sort it post production in photoshop etc
> good pics though


I'm with Molydood on this one too, a custom White balance or one nearer the colour of sodium would balance them out a treat but as for the rest its pretty well nailed mate, the composition in some of the shots has got me thinking too, great work fella!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not much of a camera expert, but those pics are reaaaaal good.

The only mini-criticism, coming from a perfection freak, would be that it woulda been good if you could get the cars to line up neat in that shot of the 'nose' of the car line-up


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

molydood said:


> a bit late, but custom white balance would finish those off nicely, not a fan of the sodium light tone personally
> or sort it post production in photoshop etc
> good pics though





dubnut71 said:


> I'm with Molydood on this one too, a custom White balance or one nearer the colour of sodium would balance them out a treat but as for the rest its pretty well nailed mate, the composition in some of the shots has got me thinking too, great work fella!


Ah ok will give that a shot then, thanks guys 

And thanks for the compliments!

Kriminal I know what you mean but we were too busy chatting **** to botehr moving them all, takes ages to get every car lined up!


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> theres a few crackin pics
> 
> :doublesho alot of fly guts on the seat


I was about to post the same thing!


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

He had driven from Aberdeen to Glasgow so fair play to him!


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Ye doing what wonderdetail says should be better i wouldnt personally go right up on the shutter speed. ISO low. and play with the shutter and aperture settings until you can take the pics almost without the light lines from the street lines will create a much sharper clean image without the cast light lines from the street lights.

White balance is a big factor too but yours look about right TBO.


----------



## Djw John (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah played about and ISO 80 seems to be the best for me, can change aperture length but cant seem to change much else, although no instruction manual doesnt help!

Started getting the camera to evaluate white balance and will post up some more pics later on to show the difference.


----------

